# عاجل للاهمية فارغة التروس



## mohamed11426 (3 مارس 2011)

اريد من جميع الزملاء ممن عنده اي معلومات في هذا الموضوع
مميزات وعيوب تصنيع فارغة التروس من الحديد الزهر ومن الحديد المسبوك ومن الصاج باللحام


----------



## ديدين (4 مارس 2011)

أخي الكريم . . .
ماذا تقصد بفارغة التروس ؟


----------



## mohamed11426 (7 مارس 2011)

اقصد بفارغة التروس geerbox housing


----------



## mohamed11426 (7 مارس 2011)

الاخ ديدين
اقصد بفارغة التروس geerbox housing


----------

